# Oracle 8i 9i Installation Fehler beim Schreiben



## büxi (21. April 2004)

Hallo liebe Community,

als in Oracle-Server Installationen unerfahrener Admin habe ich folgendes
Problem:
Die Installation von Oracle 8i (8.1.7 ) und Oracle 9i  auf verschiedenen
Systemen bricht ab.
Fehlermeldung im Oracle Universallinstaller:
Fehler beim Schreiben in Datei E:\apps\oracel\Ora92\jdbc\lib\classes12_g.zip  
oder auch mal bei
E:\apps\oracel\Ora92\jdbc\lib\classes111_g.jar .
Die Systeme sind für Oracle wie folgt hardwaretechnisch konfiguriert:
Für Oracle 8i:
WinNT4 Workstation SP6,  Pentium 2 400 , 256 MB RAM, 20 GB HD,
Auslagerungsdatei 2000 MB
Für Oracle 9i:
Win 2000 pro, Pentium 2 400, 256 MB RAM, 40 GB HD Auslagerungsdatei
2000 MB.
Woran liegt es, gibt es gute Lösungslinks ?
Danke für die Hilfen und Antworten vorab.


----------



## SixDark (21. April 2004)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht obs daran liegt, aber ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem bei der Installation von Windows2000. Er brach einfach irgendwann ab mit der Meldung das er nicht lesen/schreiben kann. Es lag bei mir am Mainboard, die (oder zumindest einer der beiden) IDE-Controller war deffekt. Board getauscht - alles funktionierte!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

